# New P.B. Smallie!



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Caught this today at a "secret' pond-Talk about fun!!!!
















20in. 4lbs!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dood! thats a nice smallie!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet! Congratulations NSOF. That's an awesome smallie!!!!!!!

 

CG


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn nice smallie, expecially for a pond!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job!
I see why you keep this pond secret!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Way to Go !


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Damn nice smallie, expecially for a pond!


I SECOND THAT! That SM is A HOG for a POND!!!! NICEEEEEE:B


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Great Job! Catching a 4lb smallmouth in Ohio (excluding Lake Erie) is definitely not a common thing. 

You got spots in that pond too?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nope Largies Smallies Gills and Cats


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

NSOF very nice catch. I remember growing up and fishing keep posting and enjoying the great fishing I always look forward to your post


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I got a monster bass today here. I could put my fist in his mouth!
























































GG-good times!


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

nice job good looking fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

If you guys would liike to see me fishing this pond-heres a video-
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nBFaeqcFDcY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nBFaeqcFDcY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Great job boys. That is probably the best fishing show I'll see today!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hats off to you young man!...On several counts...
-Great video of very nice fish
-Paying respect to the pond owner
-Releasing the fish quickly
-Being honest in estimating size
-Sharing your successful methods.

I could probably go on, but I have to say that you & your friend are a credit to fishing. Thanks for sharing!
Very nice fish. That smallie is beautiful!
Mike


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish...video was a really nice touch as well.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys-I'm getting more into working on them
I've only had two vids so far so I've got some work to do but I like them so far
Thanks again for the nice cmts


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

couldn't hear the sound (at work, no sound) but that was fun. Looks like a really nice pond.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

awesome job guys keep it up. i think it is time for you guys to graduate to a bigger pond. i'll tell you what though those frog fed bass are getting hefty you guys keep feeding em worms and letting em go and they are becoming hawgs. I can't wait for the topwater special buy yourselves some jitterbugs and poppers and show us the topwater action on that pond.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice work guys, enjoyable video. Ohiotuber said it well. Keep it up.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

A thin but awesome fighting 17in. 








http://www.youtube.com/user/OhioOutdoorsman19


----------

